# Building a stereo box



## Jarrett (Jun 3, 2017)

I am going to build a stereo box, possibly even make it a table, using 4 door speakers an extra double din kenwood radio I have and a small subwoofer and amp. The biggest problem I am having with designing it right now is figuring out a way to run it off of AC power. I need to find a converter that plugs into the wall and on the other end has positive negative wires. If I can't do that then I guess I will need to get some small 12v batteries to run it. I don't want to do this because of having to recharge the batteries. I just need some help planning this and need some tips or ideas for powering it.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Probably be fine with a small battery (for portability) and a power supply. A toggle switch to go from charging the battery (with the power supply) to power supply only would be nice.

https://www.amazon.com/NES-350-12-S...532152&sr=8-3&keywords=mean+well+power+supply


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

power supply with small battery. power supply will keep battery charged for those moments where additional power is needed.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...684-victory-sonics-30a-430w-power-supply.html


----------

